# any idea why the 2 day wait



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

I am going to be upset if people ordering from CC or BB get their box before those of us who ordered from tivo. Why the wait? why not get it to us first? you are making more off of us so why not get the boxes out today? I understand if you have so many orders that you cant send them all out but it doesnt look like you are sending any out!!! What is the deal?


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

I wanna know the same damn thing!


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

I agree. I ordered from tivo.com to be first. Figured rather give TiVo the profit and at the same time be first. Not looking so good at the moment ...


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

Well when it ships we will be notified via e-mail. So if you get the e-mail your's shipped perhaps post it so we get a sense of the turn-around time at Tivo for the online orders and make sure to post the day and time it was ordered.

Of course I still have not received the e-mail from Tivo informing me the Tivo Series 3 is available as they said they would do on their website when I had signed up to be notified. So I half expect to get the e-mail the Tivo shipped a week after the box arrives at my doorstep.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

montivette said:


> Well when it ships we will be notified via e-mail. So if you get the e-mail your's shipped perhaps post it so we get a sense of the turn-around time at Tivo for the online orders and make sure to post the day and time it was ordered.
> 
> Of course I still have not received the e-mail from Tivo informing me the Tivo Series 3 is available as they said they would do on their website when I had signed up to be notified. So I half expect to get the e-mail the Tivo shipped a week after the box arrives at my doorstep.


Don't laugh - I ordered a box from Tivo.com in July and got the shipping confirmation email about a week after I got the box.


----------



## doppler1 (Apr 1, 2004)

I ordered mine from CC and have already received the tracking number...I didn't want to take the chance with TiVo.


----------



## cpucrash0 (Sep 15, 2002)

I just got the tivo email.


----------



## RCflier (Feb 17, 2004)

cpucrash0 said:


> I already got the tivo email.


The tivo email announcing the S3? Or that they are shipping yours?


----------



## cpucrash0 (Sep 15, 2002)

RCflier said:


> The tivo email announcing the S3? Or that they are shipping yours?


Tivo saying that tivo series 3 is available. I haven't received confirmation yet on shipping.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

cpucrash0 said:


> I just got the tivo email.


I got the #91 newsletter. But everybody gets that, whether you signed up on that S3 page or not.

We'll at least I got this one. They never sent me #90.


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

I ordered this morning at 9:30am EST and still haven't received a shipping notice. 
I also have one on order at Best buy but don't expect it till Sunday.

I hope the Tivo.com one gets here first.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

My guess is they're using a 3rd party shipper in Texas, so they'll collect orders today (Tuesday), send the orders to TX on Wednesday, and the boxes will go out on Thursday.

Maybe we'll get lucky and the boxes will ship Wednesday instead. I hope they put the overnight and 2nd day orders at the front of the list to be shipped


----------



## cpucrash0 (Sep 15, 2002)

I think I read somewhere they ship from TX. I'm in TX and I got 2day. Do you think that I would get it overnight since it's in the same state even though it's 2day?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Depends on the shipper. I get 2 day air deliveries overnight all the time from UPS, but never from Fedex.

YMMV.


----------



## stevereis (Feb 24, 2006)

The S2 I ordered for my Mom in March was shipped from a warehouse in Plano, TX; about 3 miles from my house. Think I could just order one for "Will Call" pickup tomorrow?


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Gregor said:


> Depends on the shipper. I get 2 day air deliveries overnight all the time from UPS, but never from Fedex.
> 
> YMMV.


yup mine is opposite since i live near memphis. fedex comes ealry and ups only on day stated. i can get ground shipments in one day sometimes when 2 day would cost $30-40 more and be a day behind.


----------



## musicforme (Nov 19, 2003)

stevereis said:


> The S2 I ordered for my Mom in March was shipped from a warehouse in Plano, TX; about 3 miles from my house. Think I could just order one for "Will Call" pickup tomorrow?


I searched the Collin County tax records and couldn't find anything listed under "Tivo" or "High Definition Entertainment".


----------



## sharding (Feb 11, 2001)

Virtually no warehouse or distributor will let people come pick things up in person. I'd be extremely surprised if they allow that.


----------



## stevereis (Feb 24, 2006)

sharding said:


> Virtually no warehouse or distributor will let people come pick things up in person. I'd be extremely surprised if they allow that.


I was kidding.


----------



## stevereis (Feb 24, 2006)

musicforme said:


> I searched the Collin County tax records and couldn't find anything listed under "Tivo" or "High Definition Entertainment".


Precision Communication shipped my last TiVo and my TiVo wireless adapters.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

aztivo said:


> I am going to be upset if people ordering from CC or BB get their box before those of us who ordered from tivo


Same thing happened when the S2DT was released. People who orderd directly from TiVo on Tuesday didn't get theirs until Friday, but people who orderd from CC on Wednesday got theirs on Thursday.

Dan


----------



## Craig S (Nov 3, 2002)

> Depends on the shipper. I get 2 day air deliveries overnight all the time from UPS, but never from Fedex.


FedEx can be a B**CH about these things. I've ordered a number of things from Dell (Austin is less than 4 hours from where I live south of Houston), and even though they'll arrive in the local FedEx depot in less than a day, FedEx will NOT deliver them early or let me pick them up - even when the tracking info shows the item is there. They will wait until the paid for shipping period is up.


----------



## musicforme (Nov 19, 2003)

stevereis said:


> Precision Communication shipped my last TiVo and my TiVo wireless adapters.


Per Collin County Tax Records

PRECISION COMMUNICATIONS
901 JUPITER RD
PLANO, TX 75074

I checked Google maps, and it is in a warehouse district.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> I got the #91 newsletter. But everybody gets that, whether you signed up on that S3 page or not.
> 
> We'll at least I got this one. They never sent me #90.


Hmmm....I got #90, but haven't received #91.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I wish I had seen this thread yesterday. I bought my Tivo at about 9:30am Tuesday, if I had realized there would be this much of a delay I would have ordered from CC for sure!

Z


----------



## stekson (Oct 26, 2004)

Just called TiVo again and got someone clueless about this... They said they weren't shipping til October then put me on hold then said today... Basically changed what she was saying 3 times. And yesterday I had gotten notice that UPS would deliver Saturday and now the lady said Monday... Is there any way to cancel an order on tivo.com so I can order from Circuit City? Have cable guy coming Sunday...


----------



## stekson (Oct 26, 2004)

Just called again and have gotten my third answer in two days... Apparentally two won't arrive til Monday now. No way to cancel the order, and now I'm going to have to reschedule CableVision to come by which will probably take quite a while.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Don't cancle your CableVision appointment just yet. If you paid for overnight shipping, or you live within an overnight zone from the shipping site, you should have it by Friday.

Dan


----------



## stekson (Oct 26, 2004)

I had paid for two day since I was under the impression the boxes would have shipped yesterday or today. And from what I can tell UPS doesn't deliver Saturday unless its requested. I'll have to harass TiVo to get a shipping number tomorrow so I can see what I nee to do


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's still possible they could ship today, so I'd definitely hold off until you know for sure.

Dan


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> It's still possible they could ship today, so I'd definitely hold off until you know for sure.
> 
> Dan


Dan were you able to find one at a B&M yesterday??


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

LOL - Brady law for Tivos.


----------



## stekson (Oct 26, 2004)

Grrr. So much for being an early adopter haha


----------



## cap (Jan 27, 2001)

Are we sure they will actually email us the tracking number "before" we receive the unit?

I don't want a box waiting outside my home for who knows how long before I find it.


----------



## stekson (Oct 26, 2004)

TiVo rep said they email tracking number... I've seen on this board that some have gotten there boxes before that. I will definitely be calling them several times tomorrow to try to get that number, as it will affect my home / work plans


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> It's still possible they could ship today, so I'd definitely hold off until you know for sure.
> 
> Dan


I just talked to TiVo and they are taking loads of calls about this. I was assured shipping would be Thursday to Arrive Friday.

Incidently, he never asked me what level of shipping I bought so maybe they plan to ship all of them at next day to make up the time?


----------



## jb007 (Mar 17, 2001)

I was told shipping on Thursday (tomorrow). I told them I had an appointment set with my cable co. for Monday, so I payed the ~$40 for overnight service. They did mention it was UPS and could be delivered on Saturday, if available in my area.


----------



## stekson (Oct 26, 2004)

I sure hope so... like i said earlier i have cablevision coming sunday and dont' want to have to reschedule all of this...


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

jb007 said:


> ... They did mention it was UPS and could be delivered on Saturday, if available in my area.


I wouldn't hold your breath- the shipper has to pay extra for saturday delivery, otherwise it waits till monday.


----------



## stekson (Oct 26, 2004)

MichaelK said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath- the shipper has to pay extra for saturday delivery, otherwise it waits till monday.


Well I'm confused about this because yesterday when I spoke to someone they said yes it will be delivered Saturday, and then when I called again today they said no, Monday... Really wish they would keep everybody informed of whats going on over there.


----------



## boomvader (Feb 18, 2002)

jb007 said:


> I was told shipping on Thursday (tomorrow). I told them I had an appointment set with my cable co. for Monday, so I payed the ~$40 for overnight service. They did mention it was UPS and could be delivered on Saturday, if available in my area.


I ordered through tivoVIP with 1 day shipping. Last night I noticed all of these pending charges on my CC from Tivo:

$39.78 9/12/2006 9/14/2006
$839.77 9/12/2006 9/14/2006
$39.78 9/12/2006 9/14/2006
$839.77 9/12/2006 9/14/2006

I called Tivo this morning and asked about it. They said they were having some 'online ordering issues' and not to worry. I will end up with only 1 charge for $839.77. I ordered mine yesterday morning. They told me it had already shipped, but UPS did not have a tracking number for me yet. She said if I called back later today or tomorrow they would have one. I am assuming it will ship Thursday and I will have it Friday? Who knows for sure, right?

It's unfortunate that I have to schedule COX to come out to configure the cards.

-boom


----------



## eisenb11 (Sep 6, 2006)

I ordered mine yesterday morning w 2 day shipping.

Still haven't received a tracking number yet. I'm sure it's quite possible to get the box before the tracking email.

Doesn't really matter for me though, I scheduled my CC install for next friday (22nd)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I ordered yesterday with the 2-day shipping (not realizing that B&M customers are getting it faster). My cable install is scheduled for next Thursday, but the cable guy likes me (I'm in property management), so if the box comes much earlier, I can probably get an earlier appointment.


----------



## cotton168 (Aug 8, 2006)

I called Buy Tivo this morning and the lady there told me that they are starting to ship stuff out today. She couldn't tell me exactly when my order was going to ship out but she did say for me to call back tomorrow to ask for a tracking number.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

aztivo said:


> Dan were you able to find one at a B&M yesterday??


I've decided to wait until Monday just to see what happens with the rebate. (the current one ends Saturday) I'd hate to buy one this week and then have them issue a rebate next week. Plus I'm really hoping to get it online, but not through TiVo*, so I can avoid the sales tax.

Dan

* I need to buy retail so I can use my lifetime giftcard.


----------



## stekson (Oct 26, 2004)

cotton168 said:


> I called Buy Tivo this morning and the lady there told me that they are starting to ship stuff out today. She couldn't tell me exactly when my order was going to ship out but she did say for me to call back tomorrow to ask for a tracking number.


Sure hope that's true... I'll give them a call later and see if there's any status update.


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

cotton168 said:


> I called Buy Tivo this morning and the lady there told me that they are starting to ship stuff out today..


Likewise. The person I spoke with said in what sounded like a mildly annoyed/uninterested voice "is this a HD unit? they'll start to ship today, can't give you a tracking number.". She was clearly trying to get me off the line ASAP.

I suspect the call center is deluged with calls on this question.

Note to TiVo operations folks: if your website had an obvious way to check on the status of a pending order, or if the invoice I recieved had an estimated ship date, I would have avoided the call, I'd be happier, and she'd be happier.


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

i called this morning and got upset at some lady. What online retail place has ever taken 48+ hours to process an order? (none i've dealt with). She said they would all ship out Thursday. I will never order from Tivo.com again unless absolutely necessary. I placed my order at 7:45AM CST on Tuesday. 

Obviously when ordering from Tivo 

1 day shipping = 3 day wait
2 day shipping = 4 day wait
4-6 day shipping = 6-8 day wait 

thats kinda ridiculous IMO. 


Oh well, hopefully UPS delivers on Friday before the 3-5 timeslot I'm setup for right now. 

Does anyone know if UPS Next Day has a certain time they have to deliver by?
because where I live in College Station, Texas we usually dont get a UPS knock til around 5.

I guess I could have them hold it at the Delivery Center.....then just go pick it up...... 

*venting complete*
this is a long post i'm going to stop now.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

laserguns said:


> Does anyone know if UPS Next Day has a certain time they have to deliver by?


I believe it's 10 or 11. Our UPS usually comes in the afternoon, but when our payroll comes (overnighted), he comes earlier, and I have to ask him if he has anything else (to save another trip). And he's usually pretty harried on the early run, because he's up againt a deadline.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Next day air is guaranteed by 10:00am only to businesses! For residences it can be as late as 3:00pm.

Dan


----------



## cotton168 (Aug 8, 2006)

sommerfeld said:


> I suspect the call center is deluged with calls on this question.
> 
> Note to TiVo operations folks: if your website had an obvious way to check on the status of a pending order, or if the invoice I recieved had an estimated ship date, I would have avoided the call, I'd be happier, and she'd be happier.


I absolutely agree. There has to be some way we can check our purchases. Most online stores has this feature and I don't know why Tivo doesn't have it. It would save a LOT of time especially on the Buy Tivo sales associates.


----------



## stekson (Oct 26, 2004)

cotton168 said:


> I absolutely agree. There has to be some way we can check our purchases. Most online stores has this feature and I don't know why Tivo doesn't have it. It would save a LOT of time especially on the Buy Tivo sales associates.


Just called the 877-BUY-TIVO and asked them about status and they told me to call 877-367-8486.. Unfortunately the wait time is quite a bit for the closest I could get to status update, and I'm not even sure if its the proper outlet.


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

cotton168 said:


> I absolutely agree. There has to be some way we can check our purchases. Most online stores has this feature and I don't know why Tivo doesn't have it. It would save a LOT of time especially on the Buy Tivo sales associates.


 then they wouldnt have a purpose


----------



## stekson (Oct 26, 2004)

yet another update... you can tell i'm a little anxious

anyways they said their system was down now and asked if it was with regards to the series3... said they were shipping out tomorrow... i know this goes against what someone said eariler but just keeping everyone updated.


----------



## cpucrash0 (Sep 15, 2002)

I just called and they said shipping out tomorrow.


----------



## tildenw (Dec 11, 2004)

I placed my order @ 745cst on tuesday with next day. I will be out of town on Friday. Had them coming out on Thursday, an as of right now, coming out Friday after 3pm(small chance i might be home). If That does not work out then Tuesday for sure. I HATE WAITING!!!


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

all this info is great but still no one knows the reason behind the shipping fiasco?? Pony anthing you can relay to us??


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Is signature required??

If I miss the UPS guy and they don't leave it I'm screwed because I've got CC truck roll for Sat.


----------



## albrandwood (Aug 12, 2002)

laserguns said:


> What online retail place has ever taken 48+ hours to process an order?


You mean apart from:
Dell ?
IBM ?
Amazon ?
Staples ?
Barnes and Noble ?

I can think of a LOT of large organizations where "next day", means "Next Day Delivery Service" not "you will recieve it tomorrow" ... And to be honest ANYONE who makes an installation date prior to the box arriving, and you powering it up to ensure it ACTUALLY works, well ... I guess thats called a gamble.

As much as I want one (and I've been sitting with $1400 of BB store credit since November 05 to buy one) I have no intention of calling the cable company until I have the box in my grubby little hands, and checked that it powers on. (mind you, since they will be taking an 1x SA4200, 1xSA4300HD and 1xSA8300HD, I don't have to worry about them being out of stock of Cablecards :-D)

@


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

albrandwood said:


> You mean apart from:
> 
> Amazon ?
> Staples ?
> ...


Everytime i've ever ordered from Amazon, Staples, Barnes & Noble, Buy.com, etc. and have paid extra for Next Day delivery AND i've placed the order before 8-10am, i've received my order the next day.

how does it make sense that as many who ordered from Circuit City are receiving thier boxes today.

This isn't a "build your own/custom" device.

I'm not a patient person. I've been waiting to get rid of this stupid cable box for a very very long time.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

It is disappointing to pay more for shipping (CC next day $25) and wait days longer.

Z


----------



## stekson (Oct 26, 2004)

zordude said:


> It is disappointing to pay more for shipping (CC next day $25) and wait days longer.
> 
> Z


It's even more annoying when we placed the order for these on tivo.com, imagining that they were in stock, when people can logon to circuitcity.com, do next day, and have it there faster and cheaper.


----------



## RCflier (Feb 17, 2004)

stekson said:


> It's even more annoying when we placed the order for these on tivo.com, imagining that they were in stock, when people can logon to circuitcity.com, do next day, and have it there faster and cheaper.


If only Tivo didn't have that caveat for the VIP transfer, I would have gotten mine from CC/BB.


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

RCflier said:


> If only Tivo didn't have that caveat for the VIP transfer, I would have gotten mine from CC/BB.


ditto


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

Gregor said:


> My guess is they're using a 3rd party shipper in Texas, so they'll collect orders today (Tuesday), send the orders to TX on Wednesday, and the boxes will go out on Thursday.


Given the resounding silence from TiVo, before I read this thread, I just called the number in the order confirmation email. The guy said "they're all shipping out tomorrow", tomorrow meaning Thursday. I hope he's right and that should mean I get it Friday.

It is a bit annoying to pay for overnight and then for it not to ship for 2 days, it did say shipping in 1-2 though I shouldn't complain (but I will).

I also had an extra charge on my card, for the same amount as shipping. Its one of the things which prompted Mastercard to confirm some suspicious activity.


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

btwyx said:


> Given the resounding silence from TiVo, before I read this thread, I just called the number in the order confirmation email. The guy said "they're all shipping out tomorrow", tomorrow meaning Thursday. I hope he's right and that should mean I get it Friday.
> 
> It is a bit annoying to pay for overnight and then for it not to ship for 2 days, it did say shipping in 1-2 though I shouldn't complain (but I will).
> 
> I also had an extra charge on my card, for the same amount as shipping. Its one of the things which prompted Mastercard to confirm some suspicious activity.


i agree.

*runs to go fight the TiVo Guy*


----------



## RCflier (Feb 17, 2004)

btwyx said:


> It is a bit annoying to pay for overnight and then for it not to ship for 2 days, it did say shipping in 1-2 though I shouldn't complain (but I will).


my problem is I figured 2 day would be good enough... thinking it would ship that day or today.. I'm still holding out hope of getting it Friday (overnight), UPS has been so kind in the past... mine is being delivered to my work, which sometimes makes a difference.

If not, I have waited years though, what is one more weekend?


----------



## dsm363 (Jun 26, 2002)

I sure hope so. I have the cheap ground shipping so I hope it gets here by next Friday when the Charter person comes. Do we really have to pay the cable company $25 to drop off 2 cards?


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

*wins fight against TiVo Guy (he had no arms)*


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Well, I ordered mine from CC yesterday (Wed), got the 2-day shipping for $10, and missed the FedEx truck delivering it by 15 minutes at lunch today (sig was required for delivery)....drat. It now comes tomorrow. If I (or the wife) had been home, I'd be hooking it up right now...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Circuit City kind of screwed themselves out of my sale. After I couldn't get one at BB, I went to the CC web site and searched for TiVo, and the S3 didn't show up. So I ordered it from TiVo...and then found out that Circuit City has it after all, but you have to know where to look on the web site to find it.

Dang them.

Dang them straight to heck!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Circuit City kind of screwed themselves out of my sale. After I couldn't get one at BB, I went to the CC web site and searched for TiVo, and the S3 didn't show up. So I ordered it from TiVo...and then found out that Circuit City has it after all, but you have to know where to look on the web site to find it.
> 
> Dang them.
> 
> Dang them straight to heck!


There was a link posted early yesterday directing you straight to the item on CC's Web site. That's how I ordered mine. But, you're right, Rob. Just searching for it on their site was difficult. But judging from the posts I'm seeing this afternoon (and the fact that I missed the FedEx delivery of mine by 15 minutes at lunch today), CC was the best place to order it from to get the quickest delivery.


----------



## boomvader (Feb 18, 2002)

btwyx said:


> Given the resounding silence from TiVo, before I read this thread, I just called the number in the order confirmation email. The guy said "they're all shipping out tomorrow", tomorrow meaning Thursday. I hope he's right and that should mean I get it Friday.
> 
> It is a bit annoying to pay for overnight and then for it not to ship for 2 days, it did say shipping in 1-2 though I shouldn't complain (but I will).
> 
> I also had an extra charge on my card, for the same amount as shipping. Its one of the things which prompted Mastercard to confirm some suspicious activity.


Yes. I echo your reply. I ordered the same way as you. Also will complain about shipping despite the 48 hours disclaimer.

Also had 4 charges for 2 Tivos w/shipping and 2 just shipping.

MC called me, too.

C'mon Tivo, pull it together...


----------



## RCflier (Feb 17, 2004)

Anybody know with what carier S3's will be sent? I keep hearing UPS, but I just went and checked my last S2 purchase, sent from Plano TX and it went FedEx. But it was ground, not 2 day.


----------



## edbern (Sep 13, 2006)

They told me the same thing -- they'll all ship Thursday (or at least the first batch, however large that is).

ALso, I got two different answers from Comcast re price of card -- one said the first one would be free, the second $12/month; another agent said both are free.

We'll see when they show up on Monday.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

My Comcast/Time-Warner cable guy says it's $2/mo each for the cards. He's the sales rep who deals with apartment building managers, and he generally knows what he's talking about (although he hadn't heard about the S3 yet, and was puzzled that a DVR could need 2 CableCards).


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

Comcast's cable card FAQ says:



> Q: What is the cost for CableCARD service?
> A: There is no additional charge for CableCARD service above what you currently pay for Digital Cable service.*


Which I take to mean the cable card shouldn't cost anything, and I'll quote that at a CSR who wants to say different.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

btwyx said:


> Comcast's cable card FAQ says:
> 
> Which I take to mean the cable card shouldn't cost anything, and I'll quote that at a CSR who wants to say different.


And I can confirm they advised me the cards would not cost anything. In fact they assumed I would be sending the STB back so it would not have cost anything but when I said I wanted to keep it for a different TV I got the $7.95 additional outlet charge.


----------



## stekson (Oct 26, 2004)

if its not here by friday / early saturday i guess i'm going to have to cancel my cablevision appointment which kind of sucks


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

nhaigh said:


> I said I wanted to keep it for a different TV I got the $7.95 additional outlet charge.


You shouldn't have said "different TV". Somewhere in the FAQ it says if you have cable card, you can get a box at no extra charge. If you use it with the same TV presumably.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

btwyx said:


> You shouldn't have said "different TV". Somewhere in the FAQ it says if you have cable card, you can get a box at no extra charge. If you use it with the same TV presumably.


I know, but I figured they would work out the STB was in the other room when the instal is done.

The Jury's still out as to whether we keep the STB long term anyway.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

laserguns said:


> *wins fight against TiVo Guy (he had no arms)*


So how come it took you four minutes?


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

jfh3 said:


> So how come it took you four minutes?


he kept hitting me with his "feelers"


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

btwyx said:


> It is a bit annoying to pay for overnight and then for it not to ship for 2 days, it did say shipping in 1-2 though I shouldn't complain (but I will).


I'll now complain, and not think that I shouldn't. There's a report that I could wander into 2 local shops and pick one up off the floor.

I'm now feeling less of a VIP, its not the money, its the time I feel agreived by. I wanted got this as soon as possible, but they're not supplying it, and there's no other option if you want the lifetime transfer.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

stekson said:


> It's even more annoying when we placed the order for these on tivo.com, imagining that they were in stock, when people can logon to circuitcity.com, do next day, and have it there faster and cheaper.


That's exactly what I was trying to say. So it's not "more annoying" it's the exact same annoying


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm starting to get pretty annoyed as well. If I miss my Friday delivery because they require a signature and then have to reschedule my Sat 8:00-10:0 CableCARD installation, I am going to go absolutely through the roof.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ah30k said:


> I'm starting to get pretty annoyed as well. If I miss my Friday delivery because they require a signature and then have to reschedule my Sat 8:00-10:0 CableCARD installation, I am going to go absolutely through the roof.


It had better require a signature considering its value.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

ah30k said:


> I'm starting to get pretty annoyed as well. If I miss my Friday delivery because they require a signature and then have to reschedule my Sat 8:00-10:0 CableCARD installation, I am going to go absolutely through the roof.


I'm in the same boat. I paid for one day shipping to be absolutely certain I would have it in time for my Saturday morning Cablecard install appt. Now, I'm still not sure and things have to work perfectly for this to work out. Quite annoying especially since TiVo has provided no way to get any kind of updated status on specific orders.


----------



## Scopeman (Oct 22, 2002)

btwyx said:


> I'll now complain, and not think that I shouldn't. There's a report that I could wander into 2 local shops and pick one up off the floor.
> 
> I'm now feeling less of a VIP, its not the money, its the time I feel agreived by. I wanted got this as soon as possible, but they're not supplying it, and there's no other option if you want the lifetime transfer.


I just walked into the house with my new S3, fresh off the top of the pile they have (had?) at Fry's in Austin, TX.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

I should just go to bed now. The more I think, the more pissed off I get.

Why the hell TiVo didn't have enough inventory to ship out to people who ordered directly from them within hours of announcement is absolutely beyond me.

For those who know me, I've been pretty much on TiVo's side in many regards. This is really leaving a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## stekson (Oct 26, 2004)

ah30k said:


> I should just go to bed now. The more I think, the more pissed off I get.
> 
> Why the hell TiVo didn't have enough inventory to ship out to people who ordered directly from them within hours of announcement is absolutely beyond me.
> 
> For those who know me, I've been pretty much on TiVo's side in many regards. This is really leaving a sour taste in my mouth.


i agree. i've been waiting for this for quite a while and tivo royally messed up with this. don't get why i paid for two day when overnight from circuit could have had it to me already...


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

This is what i am also wondering? As someone who has pushed tivo and always gone to bat for them . I will say this is SH!tty of them not to respond with why we cant get the product when we paid for 1 day shipping


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

laserguns said:


> Everytime i've ever ordered from Amazon, Staples, Barnes & Noble, Buy.com, etc. and have paid extra for Next Day delivery AND i've placed the order before 8-10am, i've received my order the next day.
> 
> how does it make sense that as many who ordered from Circuit City are receiving thier boxes today.
> 
> I'm not a patient person. I've been waiting to get rid of this stupid cable box for a very very long time.


it makes sense because if tivo did not give you exact ship out and delivery date options like CC did then you are assuming tivo would ship out on the 12th when ordered or at least the 13th next day........

when ordered through CC it gave specific shipping and delivery dates for the higher priced date specific ship options

if paying $24 and choose one day express it stated it would ship sept 13th with delivery the 14th. With bierboy he ordered early on the 12th and they shipped it out that day, he choose 2day it was shipped fedex ground and he lives in the same state as the ship warehouse (marion, IL for CC) sometimes fedex will deliver before the expected delivery date if delivery area is short range.


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

Dssturbo1 said:


> it makes sense because if tivo did not give you exact ship out and delivery date options like CC did then you are assuming tivo would ship out on the 12th when ordered or at least the 13th next day........
> 
> when ordered through CC it gave specific shipping and delivery dates for the higher priced date specific ship options
> 
> if paying $24 and choose one day express it stated it would ship sept 13th with delivery the 14th. With bierboy he ordered early on the 12th and they shipped it out that day, he choose 2day it was shipped fedex ground and he lives in the same state as the ship warehouse (marion, IL for CC) sometimes fedex will deliver before the expected delivery date if delivery area is short range.


i kinda had some trouble understanding that.... are you saying that I shouldn't assume the S3 be sent out the day that I ordered it because nowhere on the order form did it specifically say that it would be shipped out the day I ordered it?

I really don't care and don't want to argue about it. It's just a waiting game that I didn't really want to sit through, but i will. But I won't order anything from TiVo.com again unless I don't need it in 2 days.


----------



## sparkomatic (Sep 13, 2006)

Hello all. First post here and it's to complain about the slow shipping of my TiVo...lol

I have to agree with everyone though. I've been reading the reports about the S3 and looking forward to it for some time. Then, when Tivo is the first place where you can order it, we're all still waiting for them to ship when I could have gone out to a store today and picked one up. Kinda ridiculous.

The only thing that's keeping me from not being more irritated is that Cox can't come out to do the cable cards until Wed. next week. So, hopefully, Tivo will ship my box to me before then. I hope!

I just think it's funny that people are picking them up today, I've ordered one from Tivo and I'm still waiting for my email telling me they're available. I have yet to see one of those early notification email things work right...


----------



## cap (Jan 27, 2001)

ah30k said:


> The more I think, the more pissed off I get.


Amen brother!


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

I agree, If I had known it wouldn't ship until Today (assuming it will) I would have ordered from BB or CC. I have Comcast in on Saturday so if it doesn't arrive tomorrow as promised I'll have to re-book them. 

The real pain is that I have a new HDTV and surround system arriving tomorrow as well to go with the TiVo and I paid for next day shipping to secure the most important part in good time.

If it doesn't get here tomorrow then it will sit at a UPS depot for two weeks as I'm on vacation. OMG I hope it doesn't sit on my doorstep for two weeks!!!!!!

My opinion of TiVo has really gone down here. I bought on-line because I honestly believed TiVo would be the first outlet we could buy from as it was with the S2DT. I also think TiVo know they have really screwed us here - lets face it no one has had the guts to chime in with an explanation or an apology. Don't we deserve at least that?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

nhaigh said:


> I agree, If I had known it wouldn't ship until Today (assuming it will) I would have ordered from BB or CC. I have Comcast in on Saturday so if it doesn't arrive tomorrow as promised I'll have to re-book them.
> 
> The real pain is that I have a new HDTV and surround system arriving tomorrow as well to go with the TiVo and I paid for next day shipping to secure the most important part in good time.
> 
> ...


Under the "Proceed" button on the ordering screen it very clearly stated that orders would be processed in 1-2 days. If the boxes ordered on Tuesday ship today, then Tivo has delivered what they promised.

What's the beef with that?


----------



## stekson (Oct 26, 2004)

Well according to the rep i just called there is no tracking number and the order is shipping today... Also since I did two day shipping he referred to it as "two day business", so I guess I'm not getting it until Monday... Time to call cablevision to reschedule...


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Gregor said:


> Under the "Proceed" button on the ordering screen it very clearly stated that orders would be processed in 1-2 days. If the boxes ordered on Tuesday ship today, then Tivo has delivered what they promised.
> 
> What's the beef with that?


The problem is that this is a legal disclaimer. If you were launching a new product that has been anticipated for years and had already shipped plenty of units to BB, CC and every other retailer wouldn't you think they would have a few left over for themselves to ship to their "VIP" customers on the first day?

EXPECTATIONS are REALITY. Their VIP customers expected that they had units on the dock waiting for mailing labels.

They failed to meet in a big way.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

Gregor said:


> Under the "Proceed" button on the ordering screen it very clearly stated that orders would be processed in 1-2 days. If the boxes ordered on Tuesday ship today, then Tivo has delivered what they promised.
> 
> What's the beef with that?


I don't believe they haven't delivered what was promised, I just believe what was promised was not good enough or what was expected of them. I'm not suggesting I could sue them over this!!!

I'm just REALLY REALLY PISSED OFF!!!!!! I've been waiting for this since January and I thought I was ordering the first available. It turned out I was wrong.

Whats really stupid is that the people affected and that have been checking tivo.com every 10 minutes since January are TiVo's most loyal and dedicated customers many of whome are now here complaining that TiVo has not treated them as such.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

ah30k said:


> The problem is that this is a legal disclaimer. If you were launching a new product that has been anticipated for years and had already shipped plenty of units to BB, CC and every other retailer wouldn't you think they would have a few left over for themselves to ship to their "VIP" customers on the first day?
> 
> EXPECTATIONS are REALITY. Their VIP customers expected that they had units on the dock waiting for mailing labels.
> 
> They failed to meet in a big way.


Legal disclaimer? I hardly think so.

Nowhere on Tivo.com or any mailing I recieved did it say orders would ship on Tuesday. Everything said "shipping in 1 or 2 days", and if the boxes ship today, they've met their committments.

Did anyone recieve a box they ordered from another retailer on Tuesday, yet?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Gregor said:


> Nowhere on Tivo.com or any mailing I recieved did it say orders would ship on Tuesday.


You missed my point. Disclaimers aside, EXPECTATIONS were that they would have at least one unit and hopefully enough to fullfill a reasonable 1st day demand for shipment on the first day.

Most people figured TiVo was competent enough to slap mailing labels on some inventory on the first day.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

ah30k said:


> You missed my point. Disclaimers aside, EXPECTATIONS were that they would have at least one unit and hopefully enough to fullfill a reasonable 1st day demand for shipment on the first day.
> 
> Most people figured TiVo was competent enough to slap mailing labels on some inventory on the first day.


Agreed, and they were clearly able to ship boxes to BB and CC before today. Why not us?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

nhaigh said:


> Agreed, and they were clearly able to ship boxes to BB and CC before today. Why not us?


Shipping commercial truck loads is very different from shipping one at a time to consumers.

As a long-time, loyal customer (I have 3 Tivos), I'm OK with them setting the expectation level by stating "shipping in 1 to 2 days". If I get it one day later, it's not that big a deal, I have to wait for Comcast to show up next week. (I'm more upset by having to wait at home for Comcast to show.)

I never had an expectation that it would ship to me the day it was announced, and I could have it the next day if I chose to.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

Gregor said:


> Under the "Proceed" button on the ordering screen it very clearly stated that orders would be processed in 1-2 days. If the boxes ordered on Tuesday ship today, then Tivo has delivered what they promised.
> 
> What's the beef with that?


Besides the expectations vs. reality point, even the statement is misleading in a couple of ways. First, many other sites that state "1 or 2 days" include TODAY as day 1. So a reasonable reading of the TiVo statement could be "processed and shipped today (Tuesday) or tomorrow (Wednesday)". Second, it's become clear that absolutely NO orders were processed within 1 day. Nothing shipped yesterday. If they got as many out the door as they could handle in one day but had to handle the overflow on the second day, that's understandable. But since nothing went out in one day and it seems it was clear from the beginning that nothing WOULD go out in one day, that could have been made much clearer.


----------



## mchad (Sep 12, 2006)

I just got of the phone with tivo, and the doubletalk I got from the sales guy about it probably shipping today, and if it ships by 2pm I'll have it tomorrow, but if not, it won't arrive until Monday... That just didn't make me feel good.

So I called Circuit City, spoke to a rep who assured me that if I ordered one today, I would have it tomorrow for $25 shipping. So I ordered it. Now I have an order tracking number, and will have a shipping tracking number later. All for $30 less then Tivo.com charged me. 

Now I am on hold for 5 min already to cancel my Tivo.com order...


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Gregor said:


> Legal disclaimer? I hardly think so.
> 
> Nowhere on Tivo.com or any mailing I recieved did it say orders would ship on Tuesday. Everything said "shipping in 1 or 2 days", and if the boxes ship today, they've met their committments.
> 
> Did anyone recieve a box they ordered from another retailer on Tuesday, yet?


bierboy ordered through Circuit City website Tuesday 9/12 and fedex delivered it wednesday 9/13, except he was not home to sign for it so they will attempt thursday 9/14.

I am not a tivo fanboy but wanted to try it out since i have (disposible income) and a hd tivo and replays but considering going to try cable and adds to my ota recording capabilites. I ordered late tuesday after reading about the 10% off CC offer and the CC site clearly stated if I ordered 1 day express it would ship Wed. 9/13 and delivered thurs 9/14. I got email wed. with tracking which was in fedex system wed evening and shows on truck this morning for delivery by 3 pm today. I did not have lifetime to transfer and have 30 days to check it out or can return to local cc minus the shipping for full refund.

I certainly understand and agree tivo dropped the ball. they have people in charge of this and should have foreseen this and been ready with product to ship asap when ordered for this initial release that so many have been waiting such a longg loong time for. many many more would have bought from in stock now at some fry/bb and online from cc, denying tivo all that extra retail profit had not tivo forced their hands with the only spend $199 and transfer lifetime through tivo.com demand.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

nyjklein said:


> Besides the expectations vs. reality point, even the statement is misleading in a couple of ways. First, many other sites that state "1 or 2 days" include TODAY as day 1. So a reasonable reading of the TiVo statement could be "processed and shipped today (Tuesday) or tomorrow (Wednesday)". Second, it's become clear that absolutely NO orders were processed within 1 day. Nothing shipped yesterday. If they got as many out the door as they could handle in one day but had to handle the overflow on the second day, that's understandable. But since nothing went out in one day and it seems it was clear from the beginning that nothing WOULD go out in one day, that could have been made much clearer.


By your calculation, then 1 day delivery should be delivered the same day, and 2 day delivery would be overnight?


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

no it's by his and many others expectations that tivo should have done better, and when they didn't then lots of them are reasonably dissapointed.


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

Is it possible that Tivo decided to send out all these units so that they could get themselves a discount on shipping?

It would be interesting to see if those who ordered an S3 yesterday are getting theirs shipped today.

still mad til it gets here.


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

I am annoyed, but I guess it is my own fault. I did notice the 1-2 shipping notice and hoped it wasn't true. I also didn't expect CC or BB to have them yet. I also ordered one from BB, but won't get it until Sunday. Whichever gets here first doesn't get returned.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

ah30k said:


> The problem is that this is a legal disclaimer. If you were launching a new product that has been anticipated for years and had already shipped plenty of units to BB, CC and every other retailer wouldn't you think they would have a few left over for themselves to ship to their "VIP" customers on the first day?
> 
> EXPECTATIONS are REALITY. Their VIP customers expected that they had units on the dock waiting for mailing labels.
> 
> They failed to meet in a big way.


I agree 100%.

Tivo (or more correctly, their fullfillment house) should've been ready to ship initial orders received on Tuesday from the VIP site on Tuesday. Period.


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

I refuse to order anything ever again from TiVo.


----------



## Troy J B (Sep 27, 2003)

I saw the "Ships in 48 hours." note and set my expectations that TiVo would get them shipped Thursday. TiVo is not a high volume shipper like the other retailers. And I would much rather give TiVo the profit built into that price.


----------



## jhonaker (Jan 3, 2004)

I think our expectations were that we would receive our TiVos at least as quickly as people ordering from any other online retailer. We probably wouldn't feel that bad about it if we didn't know that if we had only ordered from Circuit City instead, we would have paid less for shipping and received our new toys days earlier.


----------



## cotton168 (Aug 8, 2006)

I purchased the S3 online at Tivo.com, but due to the wait, I ended up going to a local BB and getting one from them. Tried to cancel my Tivo.com order and they said that they shipped. However, the tech support guy, Mike, over at Tivo credited my account for the overnight shipping which was very nice of him. All I have to do now is wait for the Tivo.com one to come and then mail it back to them via snail mail or... do you guys think I should just refuse shipment? Mike said that if I refused shipment, it would take longer to get my money back.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

cotton168 said:


> I purchased the S3 online at Tivo.com, but due to the wait, I ended up going to a local BB and getting one from them. Tried to cancel my Tivo.com order and they said that they shipped. However, the tech support guy, Mike, over at Tivo credited my account for the overnight shipping which was very nice of him. All I have to do now is wait for the Tivo.com one to come and then mail it back to them via snail mail or... do you guys think I should just refuse shipment? Mike said that if I refused shipment, it would take longer to get my money back.


Since they were nice to you, I'd do what they asked and do a proper return.


----------



## nightstrm (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't see what the big deal everyone is making is... I mean they told you "ships in 1 or 2 days". They couldn't have been any more specific than that. Also, I don't think that the company deserves any flack just because YOU expected it to be shipped earlier. It is a lot easier to ship a group of pallets out to the retailer warehouses than thousands of individual households.

Now, if mine doesn't ship today I might have some issues. Otherwise, I'm happy to give Tivo my money than Best Buy (although I could have gotten another couple reward zone certificates)...


----------



## cotton168 (Aug 8, 2006)

nightstrm said:


> I'm happy to give Tivo my money than Best Buy (although I could have gotten another couple reward zone certificates)...


That's exactly why I went to BB. Got 48 months on the BB credit card and double the reward points!  :up:


----------



## cotton168 (Aug 8, 2006)

ah30k said:


> Since they were nice to you, I'd do what they asked and do a proper return.


You are right ah30k. BTW, I replied to your PM.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

All of this talk about the delay now has me thinking that it was a big mistake to order from tivo.com ... but for different reason.

Ordered from tivo.com for two reasons: 1) all of the speculation prior to Tuesday was that tivo.com was the absolute quickest way to get the box (with Best Buy having the box on 9/17 and Circuit City in "October") and 2) wanted to give TiVo the profit ($799 minus $500) so figured that they did the hard work on the Series3 so might as well give them the profit.

Well, now we wait and wait and wait while others already have their box.

AND now the different reason, I'm thinking that I made a big mistake because I just went to the Best Buy site and can get a 4-year extended warranty for $29.99. $29.99! Geez, that's cheap and if my box fails ever for the next 4 years (!) ... 4 years! ... then I get a replacement.

Well, now I wonder what to do next ... with a tivo.com box hopefully now arriving tomorrow ... geez ....


----------



## thezonie (Sep 14, 2006)

I am another one in the "ordered from Tivo on Tuesday, have received no shipping notification, and now regret doing so" ...

I actually called Tivo back about an hour after I had originally made the order because I had the sneaking suspicion that I could just go down to my local Best Buy and buy one. The rep on the phone said "Oh, they not going to be in Best Buy's for like a month or so."

Riiiiight.

After seeing on CC's site that I could get one tomorrow if I ordered it today, I called Tivo to cancel again, and instead got a fumbling "Uh, after the order is placed, it is out of our hands."

Damnnit!

If Cox has "run out" of cable cards by the time I get my box, I'm gonna be sooooo pissed off.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Sixto said:


> AND now the different reason, I'm thinking that I made a big mistake because I just went to the Best Buy site and can get a 4-year extended warranty for $29.99. $29.99! Geez, that's cheap and if my box fails ever for the next 4 years (!) ... 4 years! ... then I get a replacement.


This $29 will be changed as soon as they realize THIS Tivo is an $800 HD one as opposed to the regular S2. When I got mine they said, "Is this new? Its not in the database yet." They looked on a pamphlet and saw "TiVo/Replay = $29/4yrs" . They'll fix it soon.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

I ordered mine first thing in the morning on Tusday and paid for the 2-day shipping since it was cheap. If I don't get it until next week I won't be crushed, but I have to say I'm chomping at the bit to get this fall season in HD.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It seems to me that TiVo got in over their head with this one. It's as if they didn't think this was going to be a big deal...their first major product roll-out in how many years.

They should have had a warehouse full of boxes ready to go, and an army of people waiting to slap mailing labels on and shove them out the door the minute they started taking orders.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

OK, now I think the S3 is a great box and all - but is a day or two, after such a long wait, really that bad? When it comes down to it, it is just a TiVo, not insulin.

I'm the kind of guy who basically *never* pays for rapid shipping. I take the cheapest, slowest option - it'll get here when it gets here.  Even something I'm crazy about getting. Because my experience is that even UPS Ground arrives within a week or so, and costs little.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

megazone said:


> OK, now I think the S3 is a great box and all - but is a day or two, after such a long wait, really that bad?


Only if you need to cancel your CableCARD visit and get back in line for them.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

ah30k said:


> Only if you need to cancel your CableCARD visit and get back in line for them.


I'm going to have to have them redo mine since I have to swap boxes. So I know that pain.


----------



## bferrell (Jun 22, 2005)

megazone said:


> OK, now I think the S3 is a great box and all - but is a day or two, after such a long wait, really that bad? When it comes down to it, it is just a TiVo, not insulin.
> 
> I'm the kind of guy who basically *never* pays for rapid shipping. I take the cheapest, slowest option - it'll get here when it gets here.  Even something I'm crazy about getting. Because my experience is that even UPS Ground arrives within a week or so, and costs little.


No, but it's irrating to order on Tuesday morning, with two day shipping, with (I think) reasonable assumption that 1-2 processing and 2 day shipping would have it to me Friday, so I scheduled a CC install for Saturday. If I'd know they wouldn't ship until Thursday, I would have chosen overnight, because I can afford it, and I would really like to have it. The big-time online retailers would easily have gotten me my S3 by then, or would have accomodated me when I called back 2 hours later and asked to upgrade to next day air, but TiVo could not. It's not going to kill me, but it is quite disappointing.

Brett


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

Has anyone had a shipping notice yet? I'm really starting to worry


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

nhaigh said:


> Has anyone had a shipping notice yet? I'm really starting to worry


Others have said that in the past, TiVo hasn't been good about getting shipping notices out on a timely basis, sometimes arriving after the shipment itself.

Me, I'm planning on staying around all day Monday, shipping notice or not!


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Others have said that in the past, TiVo hasn't been good about getting shipping notices out on a timely basis, sometimes arriving after the shipment itself.
> 
> Me, I'm planning on staying around all day Monday, shipping notice or not!


I can't wait in on Monday, I'm out of town for the next two weeks which is why I paid for next day delivery. If I don't get it tomorrow I won't get it for a fortnight.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Others have said that in the past, TiVo hasn't been good about getting shipping notices out on a timely basis, sometimes arriving after the shipment itself.
> 
> Me, I'm planning on staying around all day Monday, shipping notice or not!


You can always call them, and they will give you the tracking number. Then you know exactly which day it will come. Sometimes they don't send out tracking numbers, but they should always have them.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

rainwater said:


> You can always call them, and they will give you the tracking number. Then you know exactly which day it will come. Sometimes they don't send out tracking numbers, but they should always have them.


It doesn't sound like anybody who has called for a tracking number has gotten one yet...


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

Gregor said:


> Under the "Proceed" button on the ordering screen it very clearly stated that orders would be processed in 1-2 days. If the boxes ordered on Tuesday ship today, then Tivo has delivered what they promised.
> 
> What's the beef with that?


Well, as I said earlier, they're dealing with a pack of rabid fanboys. You should never get inbetween a fanboy and their product. Its dangerous.

If you want an actual rational explanation, as pointed out, Expectation. They're saying you're their best customers, you'd hope they'd treat you like a best customer, and you'd hope to get the product before you could through other channels. I could wander into at least 2 local stores and bought one off the floor before now. That grates.

Also, as you say, its says "1-2 days". They seem to have planned for it to be 2 days, there never does seem to have been any intention of it being 1 day, so this in itself is a lie. I just talked to the order people again, and the CSR says they're going to "release" them to shipping today. Even if it seems to be too late (Eastern) to get it shipped overnight. She also said orders placed in the 13th will ship tomorrow, etc. They have an expectation of 2 day shipping, not the 1-2 days as promised. With 1-2 days, you can hope for 1 day, there never was that chance.

Finally, they havn't even made the 2 days. I ordered before 8am (Pacific), its now past 1pm, over 2 days later. This is the 3rd business day they've had my order.

The CSR also gave me a number to ring if I wanted to complain about this. 877 806 0883. I don't know exactly what that number is, I'm not sure if I'll ring it.

Edit: Googling tells you its the number for Switch to Series 2 which must have been called by 2003. Must be a spare number they have for special projects.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I just called, and got the same "we can't tell if it's shipped" spiel. She said if it ships today, they'll know tomorrow...then added "Maybe."

What really grates on me is that now that I find out it's not shipping as promised, Circuit City and Best Buy both seem to have sold out. So even if I could cancel my order, it's too late to get it through the B&M stores any sooner.

TiVo is acting like this itty-bitty little company that never dreamed anybody would care about this new gadget they're putting out. It boggles my mind, considering how famously rabid TiVo fans are, that they would not have taken steps to assure some customer satisfaction on their biggest-spending rabid fans.

(I remember a commercial for some e-commerce outfit a while back that had a company putting up a website for their gadget, then watching as the hits start rolling in, then the hits go crazy. And then there's the dawning looks of horror on their faces as they realize that now they have to FILL all those orders. I guess TiVo never saw that commercial...)


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

megazone said:


> OK, now I think the S3 is a great box and all - but is a day or two, after such a long wait, really that bad?


I can wait another month if that's what it takes. What bothers me is the inability to get a confirmed shipping date.

I don't want a delivered-by-surprise S3 sitting on my front porch all day while I'm at work.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

You're right about the rabid TiVo fanbase who want to get their hands on one of these ASAP. Knowing that, can you imagine being a CSR for TiVo about now? I kind of feel sorry for them, because given how badly some people want these, if they don't arrive quickly, there will probably be some upset calls. Of course, the CSR's can't do anything about the shipping - they would just have to bear the brunt of the call.

I'm completely impulsive and impatient. If I order something with overnight shipping, I go berzerk if it's not here the next day. Not so much because of the added cost, but because of the desire to have it. Especially on a Friday - I can't stand having to wait until Monday if it doesn't show up.

Wow, I just realized I haven't changed since I was a child. TCF is good therapy.


----------



## thezonie (Sep 14, 2006)

So my local Best Buy and Circuit City are sold out. My local Fry's Electronics, however? They had about 10 of 'em on a shelf in the back. 

Tivo is getting theirs sent back to them whenever I finally get it.  

Cox appointment made for 2 cable cards on Tueday morning, had no problems from the rep. 

I would have made the appointment earlier once I had gotten shipping info from Tivo, but yeah ... We all know how that goes.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

albrandwood said:


> You mean apart from:
> Dell ?
> IBM ?
> Amazon ?
> ...


maybe a crappy old school compnay like IBM does that, but staples will ship next day if you order by like 5pm (just check their websites.) Amazon even ships the SAME day if you order by 3pm. Order by 3pm friday and get you tivo (they only have series 2) monday with amazon


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

BTW- they all seem to be delayed from TIvo and not shipping till tomorrow- check your emails....


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I'm frustrated Tivo didn't meet their promise on shipping. They were very clear about it to the customer and they should have made this abundantly clear to their fulfillment company. 

If mine ships tomorrow I can still make the Wed install with Comcast.


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

well as one of the Tivo house party hosts all i can say is i will tell everyone to buy if from anywhere but tivo.com


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

This is what TiVo is saying. To say I'm unamused would be somewhat of an understatement. Maybe I should see if they can ship it for Saturday delivery.


> Dear TiVo Customer,
> 
> Thank you for your TiVo Store purchase. Unfortunately, due to excessive order volumes for the TiVo Series3 HD Digital Media Recorder, your shipment has been delayed. We will be refunding all shipping charges to your account. The credit should post to your account within 3-7 business days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

btwyx said:


> This is what TiVo is saying. To say I'm unamused would be somewhat of an understatement. Maybe I should see if they can ship it for Saturday delivery.


Given the general level of helplessness exhibited by TiVo.com phone drones in every report I've seen during this fiasco, I wouldn't bet on it...


----------



## khill821 (Apr 4, 2002)

megazone said:


> OK, now I think the S3 is a great box and all - but is a day or two, after such a long wait, really that bad?


I don't think the two-day processing time is the issue at hand. The issue that has everyone steamed is that an exepctation was set and missed. To make matters worse, customer service representatives gave false information by informing callers "You're order has shipped" or "You're order is shipping today." I don't there would be nearly the amounts of complaints if TiVo had changed the product status to Out-of-Stock or increased the shipping time expectation as orders come in. Unfortuntely it appears TiVo has chosen a very poor fulfillment partner for this release. The most likely consequence of this is tht even "their most loyal customers" will not purchase through them again.


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

aztivo said:


> I am going to be upset if people ordering from CC or BB get their box before those of us who ordered from tivo. Why the wait? why not get it to us first? you are making more off of us so why not get the boxes out today? I understand if you have so many orders that you cant send them all out but it doesnt look like you are sending any out!!! What is the deal?


So much for being a VIP, ha! TiVo not only fleeces you dry, but then [insert crude expression about anal intercourse here] too! If they really wanted to treat you like a VIP, they would have an exclusive for 1-2 weeks where they were the only channel to purchase a S3. Instead, you can pick it up at BB, CC or even get it delivered from a third party before TiVo can ship your box out.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

ya know - thing that has me annoyed is when Robert at value electornics had the pre order list for HR10's, he flew to the distribution center himself and helped unload pallets and rebox stuff to get out as many orders as he could the second he could. You'de think that Tivo getting all the market could have sent someone down to texas to lick stamps or whatever to make things go smoothly....

I love the guy, but VE is a complete DINK when compared to Tivo. 

They should have done better.

They really seem to drop the ball monitoring their vendors- people ar always *****ing about rebates and now the shipper they use sucks....


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

I rang up the number in the email, if you do you want to tell the system you have not purchased TiVo, the hold time is a lot shorter.

The CSR said that 1000 had been shipped out yesterday, so who are the lucky ones who got them today?

She also said mine had shipped, and at this rate I don't believe her, how come they have that information when they don't have any other information like say a tracking number. I'm treating this information as good as when they told me it'd ship yesterday. She said they didn't do Saturday delivery. If its not here on Monday (and I'm not hopeful about that), I will not be pleased.


----------

